# Videostream[Webshow]



## jamesv (19. Sep 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie groß wäre der Aufwand, einen Online-Videostream in Java zu programmieren?


Wie könnte ich eine Verbindung von der Cam zum Programm realisieren?
Ich meine in irgendeinem Post gelesen zu haben, dass Java nicht direkt auf USB zugreifen kann?

Der Stream, der von der Cam dann kommen würde müsste dann nur noch an ein Server-Programm weitergeleitet werden und dort dann angezeigt werden.

Sehe ich das richtig?

Leider bin ich ein relativer Neuling im Bereich der Java-Programmierung, aber ich denke, dass ich mit einem solchem Projekt wachsen werde. Es gibt ja "GottseiDank" das Internet und auch euch, die ihr mir eventuell helfen könntet.

Hat jemand von euch Tutorials?



btw.:
Mir ist egal in wie vielen Jahren das Projekt fertig sein wird. Hauptsache ich habe etwas, wo ich mit lernen kann.

Ich mache zwar in meiner Ausbildung auch Projekte, aber ein Webstream, wollte ich schon immer mal machen.


Nun konkrete Fragen:
Hat jemand Anleitung(Englisch, oder Deutsch)
Wäre ein anderer Ansatz realistischer?
Kennt jemand von euch solche Projekte eventuell auch als OpenSource?


Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!

LG
James


----------



## tuxedo (24. Sep 2012)

Würde erstmal schauen was das für eine Cam ist und wie man an die Bilder kommt, und ob die nicht schon in irgend einer Art und Weise einen Videostream liefert.

Bei den meisten Webcams wirst du wohl (da USB) nicht um JNI/JNA herumkommen. 

"Besser" bzw. einfacher sind da Webcams die bereits einen Videostream liefern (Netzwerkfähige Webcams). Recht einfach zu handhaben ist da z.B. ein MotionJPEG Stream. Allerdings ist die Frage was du damit dann noch tun willst.

Erst wenn das geklärt ist kannst du weiter machen....

- Alex


----------



## jamesv (24. Sep 2012)

Hallo Alex,
vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. Ich werde mir das mal anschauen.

LG
James


----------

